
50 Shades of NULL - mariuz
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/technical-articles/50-shades-of-null-or-how-a-billion-dollar-mistake-has-been-stalking-a-whole-industry-for-decades
======
jgrahamc
_Tony Hoare, who is mostly referred to as the inventor of the NULL reference,
now calls it a billion-dollar mistake which pretty much all languages are now
“suffering” from, including SQL._

Stop reading right there.

~~~
lukaseder
You probably have a button for that comment on your keyboard, don't you

